# Brompton pedals



## clid61 (1 Apr 2020)

Just bought a Brompton. Are folding pedals necessary ?


----------



## Specialeyes (1 Apr 2020)

It's just the left pedal that folds, and whilst it doesn't need to do so for the fold, it makes the folded package that much smaller and easier to carry without smacking your knee on the projecting left pedal!

One thing to watch for, is to make sure that the cranks are in a position so that the folded pedal doesn't scratch the frame (it usually takes out half the top tube decal over time)


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Apr 2020)

No OUCH! you don't OUCH! necessarily need OUCH! a folding OUCH! pedal.

(Written while carrying my Brompton with pedal unfolded)


----------



## clid61 (1 Apr 2020)

Ta chaps for advice I'm down sizing . Getting rid of rest of but will keep my croix de fer so 2 bikes only .


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (1 Apr 2020)

No, I replaced my pedals with dual sided SPD/flats. It does make the left hand pedal stick out a little bit but you get used to it. The way I carry mine (right-handed, at my side) means the pedal tucks up against the back of my leg. You shouldn't need to carry it far anyway, just wheel it most places then fold it to take it on trains etc.


----------



## Ridgeway (1 Apr 2020)

You could also install the removable pedals. Only really needed to remove the left pedal but you can take both off and that way avoid frame scratches. The LH pedal then just attaches onto the rear axle via a small adaptor.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Apr 2020)

No they are not necessary. I changed mine for Shimano spds after a week. 

No problems at all.


----------



## mitchibob (1 Apr 2020)

Like others, I compromised the folded size for SPD pedals. You can get removable SPD pedals (I think MKS make them), but on balance, I decided that I would be seriously pissed off with myself if I left a pedal on a train or something, so went for the compromised folded size.

I don't carry my bike that much, as I prefer to ride, but I don't find the pedal gets in the way that much when carrying, and actually, for me, when going up stairs, it kind of lets me lift more easily with pedal on thigh.

I went for the Shimano Deore XT T8000 Trekking Pedals, as you can use with or without cleats, they have reflectors (which is actually a legal requirement in the UK after sunset), and they're pretty light. Easy on the thigh when ascending stairs!


----------



## Gunk (1 Apr 2020)

Personally I like the folding pedal, it’s a really nice piece of design.


----------



## Fields Electric (2 May 2020)

Ive had mine 3 years 4700 miles. Lots of lugging up train station stairs. I soon notice if I have forgotten to fold the folding pedal and bruised shins. On a slightly different note, I have noted on quite weekend trips that the non folding pedal was clanking. On checking there was an enormous amount of float in the outer bearing on the pedal. I note on some reviews the non folding pedal is prone to bearing failure. Any one else noticed this. The folding pedal is still fine.


----------



## berlinonaut (3 May 2020)

Specialeyes said:


> One thing to watch for, is to make sure that the cranks are in a position so that the folded pedal doesn't scratch the frame (it usually takes out half the top tube decal over time)


Which ist only true for bikes before ca. 2007/2008. Since then the left crank has a little nob on the inside that keeps the pedal from "overfolding" and scratching the frame.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 May 2020)

The folding pedal wears out quite quickly in daily use, as it is one single-row bearing. It is also constructed so the bearing, which is a standard cartridge, is permanently fixed so you have to junk the whole thing* and pay £35 for a new pedal instead of £5 for a bearing. Crappy design.

*I have fixed a couple by filing away the retaining lip and securing the new bearing - which is a super-firm interference fit anyway - with strong Loctite. It works and looks neat.


----------



## berlinonaut (3 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The folding pedal wears out quite quickly in daily use, as it is one single-row bearing. It is also constructed so the bearing, which is a standard cartridge, is permanently fixed so you have to junk the whole thing* and pay £35 for a new pedal instead of £5 for a bearing. Crappy design.


That's true and the overload of a single bearing seems to be an issue that all folding pedals independent from the brand seem to suffer from in one way or another. At least I am not aware of any folding pedal that would work better or last considerably longer than the one on the Brompton. Still the price for the folding pedal is steep and and the non-servicability from factory is a bad design (not that I could do it better). Still for me I only wore out only one of my Brompton folding pedals and that was north of 10k kms. The others still last until today.
One alternative are removable pedals like i.e. the MKS ezy series. They are of high quality and I use them on other folders. However, on the Brompton in day-to-day use the Brompton folding pedal is much less hassle, so I prefer them.


----------



## 12boy (4 May 2020)

If I'm going to carry mine I hook the saddle over my right shoulder, leaving my left hand free. For some reason I can only mount a bike from the left side znd when stopped only put down my right foot. Dual SPDs for me so I can wear bike shoes or Crocs as my fancy takes me. I only fold it u p for car trips aside from the parking mode of tucking the rear wheel under.


----------



## shingwell (4 May 2020)

12boy said:


> For some reason I can only mount a bike from the left side znd when stopped only put down my right foot.


 Me too!


----------



## Gunk (4 May 2020)

And me


----------



## rogerzilla (4 May 2020)

And me. I think right-footed people find it easier to clip in on that side. Preferred method at traffic lights is to hang onto railings, though!


----------



## gizmo1994 (4 May 2020)

If you are planning on jamming your Brompton in next to mine on a GWR IET then please consider a folding pedal. He may have had a CHPT3 but that didn't make it necessary to scratch my bike.


----------

